# Bass y treeble booster para instrumentos



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 11, 2008)

hola! ayer sin querer (un poco queriendo) encontre este esquema que me parecia a primera vista poco probable su funcionamiento! pero igual lo arme y funciona de maravilla! ahi se los dejo:

es un bass booster, pero si quieren un treeble booster quiten C3,C4 y cambien C1 y C2 por 100nF! espero que les sirva!
PD: si el bass booster satura cambien C1 y C2 por 1uF!


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 11, 2008)

que es lo que hace este bass booster? diculpa mi ignorancia


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 11, 2008)

el bass booster aumenta los graves, el treeble los agudos! por ejemplo lo instale en el bajo y aumenta el volumen del bajo pero mas que nada los graves! muy util si a tu guitarra, bajo o cualquier instrumento que puedas conectar le falta volumen en graves o agudos!


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 11, 2008)

ha ahora me queda mas claro muchas gracias. otra cosulta esto se puede colocar entre el pre y el amplificador para aumental los graves como dices?


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 11, 2008)

yo creo que si! no lo eh probado asi todavia, pero puede funcionar, aunque lo meteria despues del intrumento en si! 
Ah! me olvidaba, si sacas todos lo capacitores C1,C2,C3,C4 funciona solo para aumentar el volumen en general sin manipular alguna frecuencia ( no lo eh probado ya lo hare)


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 11, 2008)

funciona tranquilamente con una bateria de 9v, por eso lo meti dentro del bajo!


----------



## javier xino (Dic 15, 2008)

gracias por  tu  aporte   .... probare  armarlo !


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 15, 2008)

hola! lo de sacar todos los capacitores no funciona, c1 y c2 no se pueden quitar! 
les explico algo por las dudas: 
en el bass booster c1 y c2 dejan pasar todo el rango de frecuencias, mientras que c3 y c4 son los que se encargan de cortar todas las frecuencias altas y medias altas. 
en el treeble booster c1 y c2 solo dejan pasar las frecuencias altas, por eso no lleva c3 y c4 (si no, no seria un treeble booster no?)
si quieres un booster en general usa el esquema del bass booster pero sin c3 y c4, espero que les sirva! saludos!


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 17, 2008)

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> que es lo que hace este bass booster? diculpa mi ignorancia





			
				isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> el bass booster aumenta los graves, el treeble los agudos! por ejemplo lo instale en el bajo y aumenta el volumen del bajo pero mas que nada los graves! muy util si a tu guitarra, bajo o cualquier instrumento que puedas conectar le falta volumen en graves o agudos!



Se los suele usar en los solos de guitarra, bajo, etc. porque cambian el volumen , un poco la ecualización, etc.
Por eso algunos son treble, bass, de acuerdo a tu gusto.

Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 17, 2008)

si, si no me equivoco ese es su principal fin, pero para mi tienen uno mejor: mejorar y aumentar el sonido de nuestros bajos y guitarras pedorras! para mi sirven muy bien y no cuestan nada, meterlo dentro del bajo me salio algo como $5 argentinos, no se si menos, y lo vale mucho! saludos!


----------



## moiskey2 (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola, muy buen circuito y sencillo pero mi duda es la siguiente
Como amplificar sonidos bajos para un woofer (ejemplo) q solo salgan sonidos bajos
Es posible .. Gracias
Y te felicito por la publicación


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 20, 2008)

justamente es lo que hace: amplifica todo el rango de frecuencias pero c3 y c4 se encargan de recortar los agudos y los medios agudos, osea solo amplifica los graves! saludos


----------



## moiskey2 (Dic 20, 2008)

Espectacular entonces lo armare q tan anda pero es espectacularmente sencillo
Muchas gracias 
Y otra vez te felicito por esta investigación


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 20, 2008)

a mi en el bajo me sirvio muchisimo! cada vez que hibsa a tocar le subian todos los graves de las consola y siempre le faltaba un poco, ahora siempre me lo bajan porque tiene demasiado! suerte!


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ene 3, 2009)

hola! por simple curiosidad : como les fue con los boosters?


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 5, 2009)

hola
tengo una guitarra electrica de las economicas
el problema es cuando intento tocar una nota alta no sale el sonido, tengo que hacerlo fuerte´
puedo utilizar este circuito para solucioanar esteproblema?


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ene 5, 2009)

hola! si se suele usar para eso (como tambien es mi caso) aunque tambien se usan para los solos, osea subir el volumen! te recomiendo que hagas el bass booster pero sin C3 y C4, si llega a sonar un poco grave cambia el capacitor de salida por uno mas chico (1uf, 0.1uf, etc) te lo dejo a tu gusto!saludos y suerte!


----------



## rebomiito (Ene 5, 2009)

te felicito un dia de estos me lo hago! muchas gracias la verdad te sarpaste 

saludos!


----------



## Selkir (Ene 7, 2009)

Dos preguntas:
1-¿El transistor se puede sustituir por otro?
Si se puede sustituir ¿por cual se podría sustituir?

2-¿Se podría hacer una especie de booster que fuese doble? Es decir, que aumente los graves y los agudos a la vez.

Por cierto, tengo hecho el PCB de los dos, del bas y del treeble, si alguien los pide los subo.

Gracias.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ene 7, 2009)

respuestas: 
1) si se puede reemplazar, si no me equiivoco por el bc108 

2)si haces el bass booster y sacas C3 y C4 amplifica todo, ya que ellos se encargan de cortar los agudos, y si sigue siendo un poco grave achica un poco los capacitores de entrada y salida

y si, si podes subi el pcb! gracias!


----------



## Selkir (Ene 9, 2009)

Aquí están los PCB, solo es imprimirlos y ya está.

y como hago últimamente, los condensadores están un poco sobre dimensionados para no tener problemas a la hora del espacio.

que les aproveche bien jeje


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Ene 10, 2009)

Che! estan muy buenos gracias voy a ver si mañana hago alguno! gracias!


----------



## moiskey2 (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola.
Muy bueno, pero he tenido problemas, me suena como un zumbido parecido  a una moto, que puede ser ?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Mar 1, 2009)

Pueden ser dos cosas: la fuente que utilizas no debe estar bien filtrada o alguno de las resistencias están mal, a mi ya me pasó y sonaba mal.


----------



## chacarock (Mar 16, 2009)

Que bueno  leerte por aquí, saludos, en un par de semanas vuelvo al ruedo, estoy rindiendo, se me ocurrió un par de modificaciones para estos boosters, después te cuento, un abrazo.


----------



## treblo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola
1- Quería saber si el circuito este funciona? Se parece a los anteriores pero quería saber si es lo mismo o cambia mucho, es para conectar una guitarra eléctrica.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm .

2-Se puede cambiar el 2n3904 por el 2n2222 ?.
Gracias.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Mar 16, 2009)

Es parecido, pero no es para guitarra, ya que funciona solo para micrófonos electret.
Si lo que quieres es un booster sin modificar el tono haz el que propongo, es muy similar y funciona muy bien.

PD: si puedes reemplazar el 2n3904 por el 2n2222 o el 2n5088 los tres sirven !


----------



## treblo (Mar 16, 2009)

Buenísimo, que bueno que se pueden reemplazar por esos transistores, y otra pregunta, me gustaría saber si conoces de algún preamplificador que funcione con 9V (para guitarra) , que tenga control de bajos y agudos y gracias por la rápida respuesta.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Mar 17, 2009)

Acá tengo uno, pero es de graves medios y agudos !


----------



## treblo (Mar 17, 2009)

Uhhhh! pero que buenoo  muchas gracias, hoy armo el booster para guitarra y te cuento como me fue


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Mar 17, 2009)

Suerte! y saludos ! Espero que te vaya bien como me fue a mi !


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 17, 2009)

treblo dijo:
			
		

> Me gustaría saber si conoces de algún preamplificador que funcione con 9V (para guitarra) , que tenga control de bajos y agudos y gracias por la rápida respuesta.



Hola, mira este pre, tiene control de graves, medios, agudos y volumen; es simple, económico y funciona bien.
Proteccion contra corriente


----------



## treblo (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola, la verdad que me interesa bastante ese pre, pero mi idea es la siguiente, te cuento.
Yo me quería armar un amplificador para guitarra portatil, la idea era usar para la etapa de amplificación un lm386 que a mi me dio buenos resultados y quería un pre, la duda que tengo es : 
Este pre con que tensión  y corriente funciona? Porque con el tema de la corriente estoy bastante limitado ya que lo voy a alimentar con una bateria de 9V de las comunes que supongo que como mucho pero no creo llegue a tirarme 1A pero = no creo que lleguen, de todas formas lo voy a armar porque la verdad que se ve simple y muy interesante  Gracias por mostrarlo.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 18, 2009)

Tengo entendido que el consumo de ese pre es mínimo yo de la misma fuente de mi amplificador (tda2040) lo alimento regulando la tensión con un 7812, con 9v debe funcionar bien.
También tengo un miniamplificador con el lm386 y me sorprendió cuando lo armé, lo único que calienta un poco ya que lo tengo conectado a un parlante de 4 Ω.
La batería me dura bastante ya que además lo uso para conectar el mp3 , le coloqué una entrada para utilizarlo con una fuente externa cuando estoy en casa , así no gasto la batería.

Este es  ops:


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Mar 19, 2009)

Ese pre con 9V anda bastante bien! Yo lo tengo pero con fuente simétrica +-16 y anda muy bien! Calienta un poco porque está casi al límite +-18 y utilizo el jrc4558! Ni un ruidito ! Saludos !


----------



## treblo (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola, me surgió una duda que no tiene que ver mucho con este post pero no lo encuentro por ningun lado y la pregunta es : ¿Cual es la diferencia entre volumen y ganancia ?
Gracias


----------



## chacarock (Mar 23, 2009)

Si no estoy errado, y si lo estoy corrijanme, básicamente la ganancia seria la señal en tension que nos da el transductor o mic del instrumento en este caso, y el volumen sería cuando hacemos referencia a la señal que nos entrega el amplificador o previo para este caso.
Jugando con ambos valores de señal podemos obtener diferentes sonidos, es común la combinación de ambos valores al maximo para obtener saturaciones o distorsiones mas naturales, pero que alguien más opine che Saludos.


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Mar 23, 2009)

Si, creo que es así ! Pero por ejemplo: en un pedal de distorsión (fuzz en este caso) tiene dos perillas, una controla el gain ( ganancia) y otra el volumen, el gain controla la cantidad de distorsión y el volumen el nivel de la salida del efecto, en este post el booster se encarga de aumentar el gain del intrumento !


----------



## treblo (Mar 23, 2009)

Gente son lo MEJOR! muchas gracias por las aclaraciones y consejos que me dieron gracias


----------



## chacarock (Mar 24, 2009)

Exactamente, el gain o drive en los pedales controlan la saturación de la señal , teniendo en cuenta que el efecto es una distorsión y lo que controlamos es el nivel de distorsión que tiene la señal que salió del instrumento, a lo cual podremos aumentar o bajar el volumen como si fuera un pre, pienso que lo del volumen es mas aprovechable en una cadena de efectos ya que podremos hacer  mediante esta perilla que sobresalgan unos de otros, pero bue, es una opinión nomás, saludos.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 25, 2009)

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> ese pre con 9v anda bastante bien! yo lo tengo pero con fuente simetrica +-16 y anda muy bien! calienta un poco porque esta casi al limite +-18 y utilizo el jrc4558! ni un ruidito! saludos!



Que modificaste para que funcione con fuente simétrica?
el que hice yo, a máximo volumen con los potes del eq al mango me mete ruido como queriendo sintonizar una radio vieja 

Otra cosita el tl062 se puede reemplazar por el jrc4558?


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Abr 11, 2009)

primero el jrc4558 se puede reemplazar por el tl062, tl072, ne5532, lm358 y no me acuerdo  cual mas y son pin pin exactos ( si no me equivoco)

lo de alimentarlo con 16v solo funciona con el jrc4558 por que probe un tl072 y volo al demonio, asi que voy a baja rla tension a  +-12 para que no caliente tanto, es mas habeces distorciona un poco sera por eso no?

para alimentarlo con fuente simetrica se mete + por + (pin 8), - por - (pin 4) y por la 5 va directo masa o punto medio


----------



## MasterofPupets (Abr 11, 2009)

ahh..... ok

voy a ver si lo modifico unos de estos dias

gracias!


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Abr 22, 2009)

hola! por si no les quedo claro como lo uso con fuente simetrica aca el dibujo


----------



## Selkir (Dic 26, 2009)

Retomando el tema del Bass booster.

Al final (despues de un largo tiempo de incertidumbre en muchas cosas ) voy a hacer el bass booster.

Voy ha rehacer el PCB, ya que al usar un conmutador DPDT para hacer el Tru ByPass, tengo que poner dos resistencias Pull-down para evitar el típico "clack" cuando activas el circuito.

Bueno, y ahora viene mi pequeña duda: quiero poner un led para indicar si el efecto está activo o no, el problema es que mi conmutador es de dos circuitos y no se como podría hacer que el led se encienda y se apague. Con un conmutador 3DPDT (de tres circuitos) si que se hacerlo, pero solo dispongo de un DPDT y, la verdad, no tengo ganas de gastarme dinero en uno.

Si alguien sabe como lo podría hacer que lo diga.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## chacarock (Dic 27, 2009)

ahi tienes una simple


saludos


----------



## Selkir (Dic 28, 2009)

Muchas gracias Chacarock.

Solo un par de cosas: 1- ¿El led se enciende cuando el efecto está activado o cuando no lo está? Es que no termino de entender perfectamente e funcionamiento del circuito.
2- No dispongo del transistor 2N3904, pero si de un BC107 y un BC108, ¿podría utilizar algunos de estos dos?


----------



## chacarock (Dic 29, 2009)

de nada selkir. mira,
1- supongo que cuando esta activado el pedal prende el led, si te fijas, tiene el tiop de coneccion que cuando esta en bypass pone el efecto a maza para dizminuir ruidos supongo, esto lo hace atraves del circuito del lec, osea, cuando ponemos a maza el trensistor, se apaga el led, cuando le quitamos, es desir el efecto esta activado, enciende, ahora, son solo suposiciones; perdon; si me equboco
 2- fijate en la hoja de datos de los transistore, mientras sean NPN y tengan el hfe paresido, deveria funcionar

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 29, 2009)

Lo que buscás es el Millenium Bypass.
Anda muy bien, he hecho varios (de los Millenium 1) usando MPF102, que era lo que tenía más a mano. Podés usar cualquier otro reepmplazo que consigas, no es crítico.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Dic 30, 2009)

Hola, Carlso, proque, en el articulo que pusiste, que dicho sea de paso, lo revise hace bastante y no recordaba que tenia una bersion con el npn, sigo... proque dice darlingon y el simbolo es de un bipolar?   

   saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 30, 2009)

chacarock dijo:


> Hola, *Carlso*...


¿Ese vendría a ser yo?



chacarock dijo:


> ...proque dice darlingon y el simbolo es de un bipolar?


Por comodidad .
Es más fácil poner ese símbolo (que está en todos los simuladores y CADs de electrónica) que el de los Darlington. Simplemente por eso. Ojo, que es importante que sea un Darlington o alguno con una ganancia muy alta.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Dic 31, 2009)

jajaja, perdon 





> cacho


 no se que me paso

volviendo a los transistores, en el esquema que puse antes, hay un NPN, segun su hoja de datos con hfe de 300, devo mantenerme en esos valores en caso de querer poner un NPN? 
y cual darlington seria, 



> saludos cachito, un abrazo gigante y que comienzes este nuevo año lleno de Pilas y Proyectos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 31, 2009)

Podés usar cualquier Darlington, aunque te va a resultar más simple poner dos 3904 en esa configuración. Todo el chiste del asunto es lograr una baja corriente de base.

Probá con un NPN (la línea BC54X "C" tiene una ganancia alta y es fácil de conseguir) y si no funciona bien, probá de poner el segundo en Darlington.

Un abrazo y buen año.


----------



## chacarock (Ene 17, 2010)

Holas,

 arme el hog foots, mejor dicho el booster de bajos, ha! y el de agudos tambien, el de bajos, genial, estoy jugando un poco con las mod´s ya que me gusta un poco de distorcion para el bajo y a full para la viola, asi que tengo dos  
    lo que no pude hacer andar es el treble booster, tiene muy poco volumen; nose que hacer, quizas cambiar los cap de ebtrada y salida? de cuanto debieran ser, aclaro que quiero un treble booster,  beuno , en breve pongo las fotelis,

saludos

saludos


----------



## Selkir (Nov 10, 2010)

Hola!
Por fin parece que puedo hacer el bass booster, peor tengo una duda: resulta que no puedo conseguir resistencias de 430K ni de 43K, lo más próximo a estas son las de 470K y 43K, ¿habría algún proble en poder estos valores? ¿podría afectar al funcionamiento normal?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 10, 2010)

¿Hablás del esquema del primer post?
Si es así, reemplazá tranquilo las resistencias por 470k y 47k, o 390k y 39k, o 560k y 56k (¿se nota el patrón? ).
No vas a notar cambios apreciables

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 10, 2010)

puedes soldar en serie dos de 220k+220k igual 440k


----------



## Selkir (Nov 10, 2010)

Si, habló del primer esquema propuesto.

Gracias por las respuestas, me quedo más tranquilo jeje


----------



## Selkir (Nov 16, 2010)

Por cierto, para la conmutación del efecto voy a usar el IC 4053. Este integrado consta de tres conmutadores, de los cuales solo se usan dos para conmutar el efecto. Mi pregunta es: ¿puedo usar el tercer conmutador que queda libre para poner el led de indicación del efecto?
Dejo el link con la imagen del circuito de conmutación de R.G. Keen: http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/cd4053/cd4053-2.gif


----------



## Selkir (Nov 23, 2010)

Primero que nada, disculpad por poner tres post's seguidos, pero es que no los puedo editar.
Bueno, ya me informé sobre lo de poner el led a través del 4053.
Ya he empezado a montar el circuito en la protoboard, así que enseguida que funcione me pongo a pasarlo todo al PCB que estoy terminando de hacer.
Conforme vaya progresando y me vayan surgiendo cosas las iré comentando.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 7, 2010)

A mi se me voló un TL072 por conectarlo al revés sin darme cuenta (no revise el Sheet y confundí las terminales), fue gracioso el puff y la bolita de humo cuando lo atravesaron 24V XD.
Creo que tomaré el de grabe medios y agudos para colocarlo dentro de la guitarra, solo que el de medios seria con un preset para que solo use dos perillas para altos y bajos.
Voy a ponerme a diseñar eso, por ahora ya coloque un conmutador para hacer true bypass en la guitarra y enviar la salida directa del selector de pastillas sin atravesar algún control y pueda experimentar bien.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 20, 2010)

Aprovechando que en estas fechas me he puesto a probar el bass booster (en unos días empezaré a probar la conmutación con el CD4053). La primera impresión es que eleva la señal mucho :-D, la contra es que si pongo el pote de volumen del bajo (es un Yamaha RBX 375) al máximo me distorsiona en la 4ª y 5ª cuerda :-S. Voy a ir probando a ver que pasa (incluso lo intentaré alimentar con 12V en lugar de 9V, a ver que pasa), aunque me imagino que será porque el bajo es activo y encima lleva dos pastillas humbucker.
También he notado que la frecuencia que más aumenta es la que corresponde a la nota "Si", en todas sus octavas (da igual que toque el "Si" más bajo que el más agudo, se nota un incremento muy elevado respecto al "Sib" y al "Do").

Decir también que he probado a el bassbooster con los condensadores C1 y C2 de 1uF y sigue haciendo lo mismo. Y también he probado el treeblebooster (con C1 y C2 = 1uF) y sigue distorsionando, incluso un poco en agudos.

Por cierto, estoy usando una fuente de alimentación externa (no una pila de 9V) y al medir me da 8,86V apróx.


----------



## Selkir (Feb 24, 2011)

Bueno, al final he terminado el circuito, pero por vagancia lo he echo como pedal de suelo y en placa perforada, en lugar de hacer la versión que quería para un rack de efectos analógicos.
La única modificación que le he echo a sido ponerle un pote de 4K7 lineal a la entrada porque me saturaba mucho la señal. La única pega la he tenido en ese mismo pote, que funciona al contrario, es decir, en lugar de girar el cursor hacia la derecha para que suba el volumen lo tengo que girar hacía la izquierda. He cambiado las conexiones pero no hacia nada, así que lo he dejado como al principio, funcionando al contrario. De momento lo voy a dejar así ya que solo lo voy a usar yo (es más, no está ni pintado ni nada XD )

Y ahora viene la pregunta: ¿si invirtiera los terminales debería funcionar al contrario, verdad?

A ver si uno de estos días me decido a subir alguna foto del circuito.


----------



## matt828 (Feb 25, 2011)

hola hoy arme en protoboard el trebble booster, y me satura muchisimo, tengo una stratocaster clasica, y lo probe en un marshall y dsps en un amplificador de audio, alguno sabe q cambio se le podria hacer para que deje de saturar?


----------



## Selkir (Feb 25, 2011)

Matt828, yo le puse un pote a la entrada (como ya he comentado anteriormente). La verdad que con el pote puedes regular bastante bien el nivel para que no sature. Yo probé con 10K, 5K y 4K7, al final le dejé el de 4K7 porque era el único que podía aprovechar para ponerlo en el chasis y sostener la placa al mismo tiempo, eso si, hay que hilar un poco fino para conseguir el máximo nivel de señal sin que sature. Prueba a ver que pasa y sino pues seguiremos investigando entre todos.


----------



## matt828 (Feb 25, 2011)

gracias Selkir, una pregunta mas el pote donde lo pusiste? en el lugar de r1?r2? o en serie?


----------



## Selkir (Feb 26, 2011)

No hay de que Mat828.
No, el pote lo puse a la entrada para regular la ganancia. Se conecta de la siguiente manera: el conector jack se conecta a un extremo del pote, el otro extremo a masa y el cursor va a la entrada del circuito (al C1). Si no te aclaras a la hora de conectar dímelo y te pongo un dibujo.

En cuando pueda voy a seguir haciendo pruebas e investigando un poco a ver si hay otra manera de solucionarlo.


----------



## gnroa (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola... estoy por comenzar mi primer proyecto en electronica y es un bass booster tipo pedal... con un interruptor de palanca de 6 pines... recien estuve viendo los comentarios y vi que alguien pregunto por usar un CD4053 para usarlo como bypass... es eso posible?? que ventajas y desventajas tiene?? y otra cosa que vi tambien, y aprovecho el comentario, como evitar el clasico "clacK" al cambiar el efecto a bypass?? vi que era algo asi de poner unas resistencias despues de unos capacitores para que se descarguen a tierra, pero como recien empiezo en todo esto no entiendo mucho, si alguien acalara mis dudas mejor... GRACIAS!!


----------



## Selkir (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola Gnroa.
Te respondo por partes:
1- El interruptor tipo palanca no te va a servir de mucho si vas a usar el Bass booster como pedal suelo, ya puedes doblar la palanca o no activar/desactivar el efecto de manera eficiente. Yo te recomiendo que uses un interruptor DPDT de los que se usan en los pedales, tipo este: http://www.amptek-es.com/images/products/minis/693.jpg (ese es el que yo uso, es un poco caro pero creo que vale la pena). También puedes usar un 3DPDT, así le puedes poner un led de indicación de estado del efecto (on/off).

2- Sobre usar el CD4053. Ese fui yo jeje La verdad que nunca lo hice funcionar, aunque tampoco me puse mucho con él. Al final cambié un poco el proyecto que tenia en mente y no me hizo falta usar ese tipo de conmutación.

3- Para evitar el "clack" que se produce al activar el efecto tienes que poner unas resistencias llamadas push.pull. Son dos simples resistencias puestas entre el condensador de entrada (y de salida) del efecto y tierra. Aquí te muestran como hacerlo: http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/truebp.htm (te recomiendo que leas los artículos de esta página, que están muy interesantes y te serán de mucha ayuda para otros proyectos).

Espero haberte ayudado un poco con esto.


----------



## gnroa (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey si me ayudo tu comentario... creo que me exprese mal... no lo voy a pisar, con la mano nomas, el tema es que de donde soy yo (Chaco, Argentina) no se consigue ni el 3pdt ni el dpdt... ya lo pregunte y ni siquiera tienen el de palanca de 9 pines, pense en probar con el millenium II a ver si sale, pero lo que tambien estuve viendo es sobre usar un pulsador con relés o con flip flop, que, si mal no comprendi, usa puertas logicas (ni idea que es lo que son, pero se usa) y la verdad me llamo mucho la atencion porque pulsadores hay muchos y puede quedar muy bien, y me puse a investigar al respecto, y bue... por lo que veo, va a ser un pedal "mirame y no me toques" por lo delicado que va a ser jaja, gracias por la ayuda y seguimos pensando en grupo

Ah perdon, sobre la pagina que me pasaste, la lei 200 veces por el tema del millenium II, pero esa parte de las resistencias pull down la salteaba porque me hablaba en chino... pasa que como recien empiezo me es mas facil ver en un esquema la ubicacion de las resistencias... eso si que seria de gran ayuda... lo instalo de una sin dudarlo cuando lo entienda  gracias!!


----------



## Selkir (Mar 11, 2011)

Me alegro de haberte podido ayudar.
La verdad que es bastante complicado conseguir el DPDT en muchos sitios; en toda España solo lo consigo en un sitio y encima que es caro tengo que pagar los gastos de envío :-S
Con relés si que lo puedes hacer, es muy simple, ahora, en la parte de los flip-flop me pierdo un poco, pero si que se podría hacer algo. Busca por el foro que tienen que haber muchos circuitos flip-flop publicados, incluso alguno adaptado a tu necesidad (o al menos a algo muy parecido que podrás adaptar).

Por cierto, en el mensaje anterior me equivoqué con el nombre de la resistencia  no se llama push-pull sino Pull-Down. En la página que te cite solo lo explica pero si te das cuenta en el mismo texto te redireccionan a otra parte de la página donde si se ve más claro (se muestra en un PCB), y si lees y te fijas un poco lo verás enseguida.


Pd. No te preocupes por no entender muchas cosas, nadie nace sabiendo y lo bonito de esta profesión es que cuando más aprendes más te das cuenta de que necesitas aprender más 

Pd2. A ver si dentro de poco tengo algo más de tiempo (me estoy preparando un examen muy importante) y me pongo a investigar un poco sobre el CD4053, los flip-flop y alguna cosa más que pueda servir para hacer pedales.


----------



## gnroa (Mar 11, 2011)

Jaja te entiendo... comence este proyecto despues de rendir mis examenes... estudio ciencias economicas :S nada que ver con esto pero es un hobby muy attractivo... especialmente cuando hay gente piola que te hace el aguante jaja... ahora estoy por empezar con la placa pcb, ya esta el papel satinado (un invento que robe por ahi) y por ahora todo en orden... si me pinta capaz me mando por los relés total, ir probando y elegir el que mas me gusta jeje


----------



## gnroa (Mar 19, 2011)

Buenas... termine los dos circuitos y el de treble anduvo de una, el bass encontre una pequeña falla que mañana lo soluciono, lo que quiero es usarlo para un bajo electrico a los 2 circuitos de booster, mi pregunta es:

- que modificacion puedo hacer en cada circuito para que puedan ser regulados con un potenciometro??

- no hay problemas si los conecto en paralelo??


----------



## holasaitam (Jul 3, 2012)

pregunto, el treble booster no me anduvo a pesar de lo simple que es, las resistencias tienen que ser SI o SI de esas medidas? por ej, reemplaze el de 390 por uno de 330, asi hice con varios, y no anda, despues use los c3 y c4 con 100 nf (104) ceramico y c1 y c2 no los puse, que eslo que pasa?


----------



## loperzar (Mar 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes! Les hago la siguiente consulta, hace un tiempo que uso un efecto para guitarra eléctrica que se llama treble booster, consta de un solo transistor de ganancia que tiene un recorte de agudos, la pregunta es la siguiente, es viable conectar 6 transistores pnp con el colector unido entre todos y con una selectora doble de 6 posiciones elegir cual entra? La idea es que la selectora corte el emisor y base de todos y el colector de todos quede unido en un solo punto que es la salida del circuito justamente y una resistencia de polarización de 1M ohm en ese mismo punto, habrá algún problema que esté pasando por alto? Yo pienso que si corto la base y el emisor no debería haber problema ya que la corriente de salida no se va a meter en los otros transistores ya que no están conectados en la base


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 13, 2016)

Hola, cual sería la finalidad de ese conexionado?


----------



## loperzar (Mar 13, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, cual sería la finalidad de ese conexionado?



La finalidad seria la de elegir entre varios tipos de transistores, tengo 6 de germanio que probados todos con los mismos componentes andan perfecto y dentro de las especificaciones pero no quiero armar 6 cajas distintas, por eso la idea de usar la selectora y meter todo en la misma caja


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2016)

loperzar dijo:


> La finalidad seria la de elegir entre varios tipos de transistores, tengo 6 de germanio que probados todos con los mismos componentes andan perfecto y dentro de las especificaciones pero no quiero armar 6 cajas distintas, por eso la idea de usar la selectora y meter todo en la misma caja



Hace falta ver el esquema.
Podría ser que al "Desconectar", queden trabajando como diodos.


----------



## loperzar (Mar 13, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace falta ver el esquema.
> Podría ser que al "Desconectar", queden trabajando como diodos.



Dejo el esquema como imagen, espero que se entienda bien, el colector esta unido en los 6 transistores, la base y el emisor se corta con una llave doble de 6 posiciones


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2016)

loperzar dijo:


> Dejo el esquema como imagen, espero que se entienda bien, el colector esta unido en los 6 transistores, la base y el emisor se corta con una llave doble de 6 posiciones



¿ Vas a cambiar Base y Emisor al mismo tiempo ?

Caso afirmativo: No hay problema


----------



## loperzar (Mar 13, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Vas a cambiar Base y Emisor al mismo tiempo ?
> 
> Caso afirmativo: No hay problema



exactamente esa es la idea, te agradezco! sera cuestión de armarlo, un saludo!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2016)

Debes entonces armarlo y ver los resultados después.


----------



## loperzar (Mar 15, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Debes entonces armarlo y ver los resultados después.



Armado y funcionando de 10! Gracias a todos, dejo foto


----------



## matiasg (Ene 21, 2022)

*H*ola amigos!! . Soy principiante y estoy en busca de mi primer pedal. Estoy intentado hacer este circuito, lo hice en una proto vieja y no andaba, y supuse que algo no estaba funcionando bien, entonces lo hice punto a punto, pero aun así no se como hacer para que funcione 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 espero se puedan entender las imagenes que tengo, muchas gracias.


----------



## malesi (Ene 22, 2022)

Ese punto a punto que has usado es... 😭
Y el transistor seguro que ni es el indicado, como no dices que has colocado, o le colocaste mal.

Sigue las instrucciones.
llᐈ Diferentes formas de Montar un Circuito en Pedales de Guitarra


----------



## malesi (Ene 23, 2022)

matiasg dijo:


> *H*ola amigos!! . Soy principiante y estoy en busca de mi primer pedal. Estoy intentado hacer este circuito, lo hice en una proto vieja y no andaba, y supuse que algo no estaba funcionando bien, entonces lo hice punto a punto, pero aun así no se como hacer para que funcione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La meta es llegar a esto, el montaje es difícil, lleva su tiempo pero si alguien lo hizo no es imposible.
Y se ve que da gusto mirarlo. (No es mi montaje pero es la idea)


----------



## matiasg (Ene 24, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Ese punto a punto que has usado es... 😭
> Y el transistor seguro que ni es el indicado, como no dices que has colocado, o le colocaste mal.
> 
> Sigue las instrucciones.
> llᐈ Diferentes formas de Montar un Circuito en Pedales de Guitarra


Las segui, sin las terminales, pero no anda


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 24, 2022)

matiasg dijo:


> Las segui, sin las terminales, pero no anda



Es imposible seguir algo en la foto que subiste para saber si hay algo mal por lo que:

1: Veo lo que parece ser un DC Jack. Algunos tienen un interruptor interno ¿ Estas seguro que lo conectas bien, mediste si la alimentación esta llegando bien en los cables tanto antes del Jack como después ?

2: Tampoco se ve ni se sabe que transistor usaste, ¿ Seguro que esta conectado bien y es el tipo indicado ?

3. ¿ Probaste que ninguno de los cables este cortado internamente/mal soldado ?

4.  ¿ Probaste conectando la señal directamente al amplificador que suene o, lo que es lo mismo, que la señal este y el amplificador ande bien ?

5: Y la obvia, ¿ Seguiste nuevamente el circuito punto a punto para comprobar que este todo bien conectado, que los valores sean los correcto y, si tienes medidor de hfe en el multímetro o un comprobador de componentes, que el transistor no este roto/quemado/con las patas cambiadas (me paso con transistores que vinieron con los pines cambiados a como deberían ser).


----------

